# Catfish at Punderson



## BigDaddyG (Aug 8, 2008)

:S I went fishing for cats at Punderson last year and caught some pretty good sized ones. Only problem was they had a strong metallic smell and taste to them so I threw them all out. Anbody know what might have caused this? I was planning to try again this year but I don't want to catch them if I can't eat them.


----------

